# Happy Birthday Aiden!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Today is my Aidy-Gator's 3rd birthday. I can't believe it's already been so long! 

I remember the day I brought you home like it was yesterday. A 5 month old pup who was terrified to walk up my front stairs. At 50lbs already, it wasn't easy to carry you..










Then right before my eyes, you transformed from that goofy puppy into a beautiful animal. You hardly even resemble your skinny teenage self anymore! Everyone who meets you loves that soulful yet serious expression in your eyes.










You were so well behaved even after such a rough start. When we started Schutzhund I realized that there was something special about you. Your drive to please me, and only me, was stronger than anything I'd ever felt before. We even made it to our IPO1! You made me so proud, buddy.



















You are my constant companion and protector. So serious and yet so silly at the same time. You can make me laugh when I'm mad at the world and lend me your big fuzzy neck to bury my head into and cry when I need to. I am so proud to have had the chance to call you mine. You are my best friend. 



















You are such an amazing dog and I grow to love you more and more each day. I can't wait to see what else life has in store for us.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

:birthday: Aiden!!! What a beautiful dog


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy birthday!! and many more


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday handsome


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Aiden!! Hope you have many more happy years. Chloe sends birthday kisses.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy birthday gorgeous. Jasira would like to be your pen pal


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday handsome boy! I'm so glad to see that your are living an exciting life filled with so much love. You are a lucky dog, and it looks like your owner is very lucky too 
Rivers and I wish you many more wonderful years!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Aiden!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Aiden you are a gorgeous boy, Happy Birthday to you and wishing for you many, many more. :wub:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

:birthday::cake: Aiden!

He sure is one handsome fella! And what a touching tribute you made to him. It sure put a smile on my face.


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Happy birthday, Aiden! He is a gorgeous dog and it sounds like you two have such a wonderful and close relationship. Here's to many more years to come!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiden thanks you all


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday Aiden, I hope you enjoy your special day with your family and paw friends. ;D


----------



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

Happy birthday Aiden! That was so sweet Alexis, I hope you both enjoy this special day! ♥


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

Happy Blessed Birthday Aiden, wishing a more birthdays blessings to come! Enjoy your special day with your family and friends


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hope you had a wonderful birthday!


----------

